# Venge/Tarmac fork



## pg12340 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello, I did not want to hijack the SL4 recall thread so I thought I would ask my question here. I have an SL4 and will have to send fork out for recall/inspection. In the mean time I have put a Venge fork on my SL4. Will this be ok? It seems to function normally and I cant see why it wouldnt work, but any of you guys have any ideas why it wouldnt work? Thanks


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Good question and I wish I knew. I am curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Merc said:


> Has anyone tried this?


I haven't tried it, but considering the geo of both bikes is the same, as long as the taper matches (1 1/8 to 1 3/8) and frame sizes are the same (so fork rake is as well) it should be ok to interchange the two.


----------

